# Motorhome price guide?



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Does anyone know of a book/magazine or website where you can get the prices of motorhomes etc like a Parkers guide?(spec,condition,mpg etc)
What do the Dealers use??


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

There is a Glasses guide for motorhomes , but only available to the trade 
Maybe Peter at Johns Cross could get you a value of what your looking for ??


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

:roll: Ok thanks cls,I know there's a bit of a guide at the back of the 3m's.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

CLS said:


> There is a Glasses guide for motorhomes , but only available to the trade
> Maybe Peter at Johns Cross could get you a value of what your looking for ??


If any one wants a valuation, they are welcome to ring Lawrence, Andy or Mark.

Peter


----------

